# Bailey got spayed yesterday! :( Blood in urine?



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

My little Bailey (5 month old pitbull) got spayed yesterday. I feel SUPER bad for her!

Anyway.. I have some concerns.

She keeps having to pee even when she doesn't need to go. And she has a little blood in her urine. Is this normal? I'm super concerned for her.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

You should call the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

How much blood are you seeing in the urine? 
Many times females have a pressure feeling so it makes them want to urinate. I agree you should at least contract your vet to ask if he/she feels the dog needs to be seen and it has been put on record.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Its not much blood at all, but its noticeable enough to see that its there, ya know?

I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and see whats up. She's on Baytril (antibiotic) right now for a skin allergy, so hopefully that will help her out. I'm thinking she might have a UTI? (urinary track infection).


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is not normal, if she is having to pee and not peeing can be a sign that something went wrong with the spay. When they spay a female they can cause bladder issues by nicking the urethra and you will see blood in the urine. Also I have seen dogs spayed and the vet did not check for bleeders and the dog start bleeding internally. I do not think that is what is going on with your pup but watch for belly swelling and tenderness in the abdomen.

This is a valid concern about blood in the urine, we use to have a vet on staff that was horrible at spays and the dogs she spayed had similar issues.

It is very possible that your dog had a UTI (Urinary Tract Infection) and it is just now causing issues, either way call the vet asap. Let us know what happens.


----------

